# trimming alberta spruce



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a few alberta spruse that we want to trim to get them to look like a redwood. Could anyone explane of how you do this and post some picture of how they should look. we did not want to start cutting with out getting some tips. Thanks for any help


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

You really cannot mess up a tree, it will grow back either at the end of the current season OR next season...AND you have to start someplace. So what I am saying is there is a learning curve either when you start pruning OR for the first tree you touch EACH season.

My suggestion is start each season with a tree that is out of the way NEVER a tree that is where it will be focused on or in plane sight. 

If you have spent ANY time out in the woods you should have some idea of what a true pine tree looks like. Keep in mind none of them are semetrical, none look alike, some are down right UGLY some are really cool looking 


Other then that have fun, don't take it too serious...they will grow back. 

Here are some pics of mine;














































I have soo many that I begged my wife for help and bless her heart she did BUT she got artsy on me and prunned a couple in a way I did not really care for, BUT begger's can't be choosers' I'll take what I can get...besides THEY WILL GROW BACK NEXT SEASON! I did not post the ones' she prunned. Hehehe

It is an aquired skill but if you take your time, do a little research they will get to the point where you will stand back and say...BOY these look cool! And a trimmed tree makes the world of difference in your layout making it more believeable.

Did this help?

IMHO

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba is right, just dive in, trees are cheap. I plant mine in the pots even, just trim off the top edge. You want to try to expose the trunk some here and there and break up the one large mass. Been some articles in Garden Railways in the past on it.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Bubba and Jerry, those trees look GREAT, uh... small, uh... just beautiful! ;-)


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of my trees have been on my layout for 10 years now, and are STILL small! If you pinch the very tip of the new growth/buds every season it stunts their growth.

The key to a believable layout is having EVERYTHING in scale down to the ground cover. But it is work to do so, but well worth it.

Bubba


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank for the picture and advise. I guess i just have to get started.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Ahh yes Pete, you now figured out the hard part !!! *








*My exact predicament.* 

*[email protected] *


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Remember have fun!









Thats' what this hobby is all about!

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You can't really mess them up.









they start out simple and harmless










and grow and grow.
what ever you mess up will be filled in the nest year.
I almost lost some because of no rain, if they start to brown water them for a few days.










this is two wheel barrows full of cuttings.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of some boxwoods and alberta sprruce that we trimmed. We still need a lot of practice.




s


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, good work Pete! You did a NICE job.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job! Remember it is a journey and it takes practice..but you definately have an eye for it! Keep up the gbood work.


Bubba


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the incouragement but we have a ways to go.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

They look very good!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have noticed this topic for some time now, but have not participated. Are there any trees left, LOL LOL


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

OH YAH we still have a few trees to destroy i mean trim up


----------

